# BitTorrent: Step by step procedure on how to use it!



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 16, 2005)

Bram Cohen, the creator of BitTorrent ( henceforth reffered to as BT ) has managed to make one of the most successful p2p software. It allows users to upload and download enormous amounts of data in a jiffy. Analysts at CacheLogic, an Internet-traffic analysis firm in Cambridge, England, report that BitTorrent traffic accounts for more than one-third of all data sent across the Internet. More of it here: *www.bittorrent.com

So here is a short tutorial for all those who havent tried this excellent piece of program. 

To start the ball rolling you need to get one of the BT clients. There are many like the Original BT client, BitComet, Azureus, BitTornado and many more. As I use BitComet or BC the most, I will use it in this tutorial. However the process is completely the same for any other client too!

Step 1: First we will get the BitComet client. It's free available for download at:
www.bitcomet.com
*www.download.com/BitComet/3000-2196_4-10370428.html?tag=lst-0-1
Go through the installation steps and you are almost there.

Step 2: Now we have to start downloading. But to do that first, we will need to download a small Torrent file. Such files are hosted on Torrent sites such as www.torrentspy.com and www.torrentsearch.com

Step 3: Browse through the various sections and sub-sections of the torrents directory at torrentspy. You will see that each torrent listed has a couple of bars in green, orange or red. The torrents with most green bars are the fastest ones while the red ones are...slow. Now select a torrent and click on it. It will take you to a page that has the details about the file and comments from users who have already downloaded the file. That makes sure that you dont end up downloading crap or virus. Now click on the download torrent tab.

Step 4: A small file will be downloaded. Either double click on it or it will automatically launch your BC client. A small window will allow you to give a path to where you want the file to be saved. If you dont specify oe, all the files will be saved in the folder in which BC has been installed.

Step 5: BT demands a little paitence at first. You will see that you have an upload rate and a download rate. Thats because as you are downloading parts of the file, you are also simultaneoulsy sharing those parts of the files to other people who dont have it yet. In this way, the more you share, the faster your download rates get. The downward pointing green arrow shows that you are downloading data now

Step 6: Once the arrow turns to an upward pointing orange arrow, your data is completely downloaded and now you can use the file. I would suggest you keep your torents open for some hours to let others too get the file completely.

Well this is the basic information. have any queries? head over to:
*www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
or just ask here.
Enjoy!


----------



## ujjwal (Apr 16, 2005)

Good post mate, just one thing ... BitComet, while otherwise an excellent client, is blacklisted at some trackers, so you may get blocked if you use it. BitSpirit is another very good and fast client which can be used instead.

*www.bytelinker.com/intl/bs.htm

Linux users, try ctorrent ... its quite a good console torrent client.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, thats true. My advice will be to use both BC and Azureus in tandem.

As for BC, I have only faced it once where the tracker rejected my client, so I guess I will keep using it till the whole BT community turns against it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 16, 2005)

Good One Cody....Keep it up  

Btw where's Raven's BT Tutorial....I suppose it had been posted out here before.....did it get deleted or sometin.Anyways the most 2 torrent sites that i use is 
www.bi-torrent.com (Now Renamed to www.novatina.com ) ,Its supposed to be a Mirror site to the Popular Suprnova site  

also www.desitorrents.com is a good site for those desi fans and last but not the least of course www.isohunt.com 

I currently use the good ol Shadows Experimental client of BT.Since some newer torrents demand the Latest version of BT clients i'm willing to shift to another client now.I had also experienced a major probs with the Exeem Lite Client as its installation file that i had downloaded seemed to be corrupt or sometin,after runnin the stupid thing my whole winodws crashed and was forced to re-install  

Btw here are just a few more additional clients to your collection cody:

ABC (Another BitTorrent Clien): *pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/ 
Azureus: *azureus.sourceforge.net/ 
Bit Tornado: *bittornado.com/ 
Shareza (Supports Multiple P2P Networks including Bt): *www.shareaza.com/ 
Torrent Storm: *www.torrentstorm.com/ 

Some Torrent Creators:
Torrent Aid: *www.torrentaid.com/
Make Torrent 2: *krypt.dyndns.org:81/torrent/maketorrent/

And Here's a Tip For Boosting Its Download Speeds:
*compnetworking.about.com/od/bittorrent/qt/bittorrentports.htm

And for the Grand Finaleeee here's a Overall Site For Defenitive Bt:
*wiki.etree.org/index.php?page=BitTorrent


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 16, 2005)

thnx for the links @allwyn.. 
but id recomend only BIT COMET or BIT TORNODO or Azureus.. cos shareza is too slow for me  and BC is now gettin better  except that if the file i download says it 1.16 GB i end up downloadin more  cos right now i finished 1.5 and i still got 900 MB to go!!  i dunno y that happens still.. u n cody said sum refresh rate probs... but i dint understan a thing


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 16, 2005)

Heh Heh...Bala and his BT woes! 

Btw, I didn't know that Raven had posted a torrent tut. Damn, I should have searched before posting. Anyways, thanks for the links allwyn, especially novatina...after supernova started selling their bastardised child eXeem, I stopped going there.

Last heard, the eXeem Lite version was being blocked from accessing the eXeem network. I briefly dabbled with eXeem and downloaded a few things. But the very idea of using a client riddled with ads from Cydor made me uncomfortable.

As I said, as long as BC performs, I am happy! 45gigs of data downloaded and only once the client has been blocked. What more do I need?


----------



## valtea (Apr 16, 2005)

is resume possible?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, resuming is supported in BT.


----------



## demoninside (Apr 17, 2005)

ok, good one,

No one uses *Bitlord*,

nd can some one tell me wht effect it will make if i ristrict upload to some lower limit.......


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 17, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Heh Heh...Bala and his BT woes!



wat to do m8.. bad luck!!  see i am still  over y that file says it has downloaded 1.3 gb and still got 900 mb.. but the total size is only 1.16 GB..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Btw, I didn't know that Raven had posted a torrent tut. Damn, I should have searched before posting.


ummm.....Well Actually i ran a search myself and found out that His tuts was hidden in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15654&highlight=bit+torrent .Anyways i hope Mods merge his Post with this thread and make this one an Official Bt Tuts Thread  



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Anyways, thanks for the links allwyn, especially novatina...after supernova started selling their bastardised child eXeem, I stopped going there.Last heard, the eXeem Lite version was being blocked from accessing the eXeem network. I briefly dabbled with eXeem and downloaded a few things. But the very idea of using a client riddled with ads from Cydor made me uncomfortable.


Ahhh....Come on Man why the formality....u know i just contribute a lil  
Also Novatina Just Gained a bit popularity after Suprnova was ripped off  but Exeem really sucked bigtime.I had out of total curiosity downloaded that thing and it just wouldnt install at any cost and Hanged up my Sys and when restarted I was asked to enter my Win 98 cd Key (As if i had made a fresh installation)....Sheezzzz Again a Major Bummer  



			
				bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> wat to do m8.. bad luck!!  see i am still  over y that file says it has downloaded 1.3 gb and still got 900 mb.. but the total size is only 1.16 GB..


Bala i guess BT will never stop Harassin u until this download fully completes and you get to know what the exact problem is.I as such have never experienced any such File Size mismatching.i Suggest you better wait and check out what the actual Size of the File is after its completely downloaded.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 17, 2005)

well i checked on a previous file i downloaded.. the torrent said it was 21 mb and after i downloaded the folder shows only 21 mb.. but the BC showed i downloaded 35 mb!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2005)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> well i checked on a previous file i downloaded.. the torrent said it was 21 mb and after i downloaded the folder shows only 21 mb.. but the BC showed i downloaded 35 mb!


Did it take the full download time as the 35MB download file that it showed???

Also which version of BC are you using and are you on Win Xp SP2???


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 17, 2005)

yes it was a mpeg file and the duration of that file was the same.. but then BC showed as it has downloaded 35 mb.. but the folder has only 21 mb.. am using BC 0.56 and yes am on WIN XP SP2


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 17, 2005)

demoninside said:
			
		

> nd can some one tell me wht effect it will make if i ristrict upload to some lower limit.......



BT, like most p2p networks, thrives on sharing. The more you share, the better the netwrok performs.

BT clients give you the choice to restrict your uploads, mainly for those who hve an upload cap too. If you choose to restrict uploads, you will be considerd a *leecher* on the BT network and consecutively, your download rates will slow down a lot.

Also one can moniter how much a particular user is taking from you and how much is he giving to you. So in case I see that you are just leeching from me, then I can simply ban your IP for 5 mins, 24 hrs, or a week, thus effectively slowing you down.

There is another thing in the BT community that is called "1:1" ratio. That is, if you download a 35Mb file, you are supposed to upload atleast 35Mb. In this way your download to upload ratio will be 1:1. Some trackers moniter that and may ban you if they see that your downloads are great as in comparison to what you have been uploading.

Remember, *seeders* are the one that make BT so successful, and it pays to be one too!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 17, 2005)

@bala try downloading the latest V0.57 of BC from here
*download.bitcomet.com/deve/

Or check out some help for the downloading woes at thier forum
*www.p2pforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=10913


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 17, 2005)

ok i have downloaded it.. but haven installed.. will my downloads b resumed at the same place.. i mean am not gonna download 1.33 gb of that data again..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 17, 2005)

Oh its all right, you wont have to restart anything!


----------



## johny_4board (Apr 18, 2005)

*bittorrent speed hack*

*thanks a lot bro *

is there any bt speed hack possible like lunatic is for flashget

johny


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 18, 2005)

well  i dunno y is it happenin to me again and again  i installed the latest version m8.. to check it i started downloadin a file of 39 mb.. i have downloaded 31 mb and it shows 25 mb to go!! :roll: i dunno wat on earth is happenin.. plz help me out..


----------



## krisjr (Apr 19, 2005)

after going thru all tat man,isint kaza better.barring the ads and all.well i dont hav to worry abt cutting somebody off etc,cuz hell,in india we dont get speeds of rocket.aneways allwyn and cuttack bhai,wat  speeds u generally get in bittorrent.it sure sounds bit complicated AFAIK


----------



## krisjr (Apr 19, 2005)

hey johnny:wat excatly is lunatic u said...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 19, 2005)

lol! Kaaza could have been a hell lot better *if* the ads were not there. Besides, BT may sound complicated but once you start using it, it's a piece of cake. As for download speeds, I get around 30k in BT.

@johnny: I have been using BitComet and have a configuration file for it that made my speeds jump from a mere 10-12k before to 30k now. If you use BC, I can forward you that. As for other clients, if you browse through there forums, you will surely come across users who have posted their settings that allow for maximum download speeds. It's then just a matter of following them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2005)

krisjr said:
			
		

> after going thru all tat man,isint kaza better.barring the ads and all.well i dont hav to worry abt cutting somebody off etc,cuz hell,in india we dont get speeds of rocket.aneways allwyn and cuttack bhai,wat  speeds u generally get in bittorrent.it sure sounds bit complicated AFAIK



Lol Krisjr......Well i am a personal Fan of Kazaa As well but BT is Just a Look at the future of sharing technology.In Kazaa The Games had to be Zipped or Archived to be transferred but in BT no worries mate the Whole folder just needs to be converted into a Torrent and then a Uploaded on a Site for sharing....Bas As simple as that  Also BT Is Lot More Virus free compared to Kazaa i say...as whenever i try and download a a software file over kazaa i always have a fear that a Trojan is hidden in  that zip or exe file but have never yet experienced any virus threats for BT downloads.I Like Kazaa for Downloading Music Videos and Single Music Files but BT Gives me one of the Best DVD-Rip Movies,Games,Softwares and Heck All-In-One Music Albums at a click  
The Procedure is Quite easy once you get the hang of it,Trust Me its dam Easy once u start using it.

@bala.....For The Love of Pete (whoever that is) just try a new client for a change and get rid of the Size Mismatch Problem thingyy  

ROLFMAO At the Cuttak Bhai thing.....Cody man u sure have diff Name Now.....Cuttak Bhai.....Hey Sounds Great Cody,what do you say shall we make it official


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Apr 19, 2005)

ok m8 i think ill switch over.. really jus take a look below.. ull no how frustrating it is.. 

*img250.echo.cx/img250/8215/bcpr7dp.th.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Apr 19, 2005)

@Bala: Yeah man, guess you should try some other client, like say Azureus. It's really popular and I am sure you will get good speeds. It has a lot of features also and you will soon get the hang of it. I am trying to put together a tut on Azureus, to update this thread. Lets see how that turns out to be.

@Allwyn: lol! I guess I will stick with cody...I know krisjr from personal pms, so I guess he just decided to add the local flavor.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Allwyn: lol! I guess I will stick with cody...I know krisjr from personal pms, so I guess he just decided to add the local flavor.



No Sweat Pal....Even i know him via PM and guess what he used to call me.....MI2   

This guy sure knows how to provide Dashing Nicks....Ehhhh


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 30, 2005)

@bala : there is always data wastage while using torrents because the same data is taken from multiple people, some of it is replicated and therefore wasted. but the case you have reported seems to be an extreme. i use azureus and while downloading 175 MB files, end up downloading atleast 40 MB extra. when my connection is fast, there is less data wastage and when it is slow, there is a lot of extra data downloaded.

could someone post a tutorial on how to configure azureus optimally


----------



## h4xbox (May 2, 2005)

I suggest using Azereus or Bit Tornado. Two good clients.
I beleive torrents become slow when a lotsa ppl use a same torrent simultaneously.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 3, 2005)

h4xbox said:
			
		

> I beleive torrents become slow when a lotsa ppl use a same torrent simultaneously.


Torrents become faster when lots of people download at the same time because everyone who downloads also uploads simultaneously.


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Step 2: Now we have to start downloading. But to do that first, we will need to download a small Torrent file. Such files are hosted on Torrent sites such as www.torrentspy.net and www.torrentsearch.net



I checked in the site but it shows something else, in torrentspy it has some other searches. Please let me know.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 21, 2005)

Damn, I goofed up big time. Here are the correct links:
*www.torrentspy.com/
*www.torrentspy.com/


----------



## mak89gt (May 21, 2005)

first post here!
I've been using BT for about a month now.  I have a 256 kbps Hathway connection. My broadband modem is a motorola SB4200. I do not have a router, but is it possible for me to get a remote connection in Azureus without forwarding any port? normally 50% of the seeders are in the swarm for me. Also, even though my download speed is 28 kbps at max, my upload speed is 6-9 kbps even though Azureus says my upload max is 25 kbps. 

Also, www.boxtorrents.com is an awesome website for Anime torrents. Over 1,600 at the moment. Shazeara is blacklisted by this tracker.


----------



## nix (May 21, 2005)

*i*

most torrent files are just too big to d/l. most of them are more than 100MB. oh..if i need to d/l them it'll take me the whole day. how do you guys download them. i mean, you have to browse and d/l the same time.


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Damn, I goofed up big time. Here are the correct links:
> *www.torrentspy.com/
> *www.torrentspy.com/



So this is the best isnt it "BITORRENT". I've downloaded it and BTW the health of each album is shown  by green, then red, etc.. Does this mean that it has less users for red and green has more ???


----------



## mak89gt (May 22, 2005)

Red= dead torrent, ie no seeds or leechers.
Green= You are connected not only to 'local' seeds or leechers, but also remote users.
Yellow= no remote users.

Oh yeah, btw, if you are using bitcomet, your speeds are definately going to be slow. It is a really crappy client. The best clients are Azureus, ABC, BitTornado (formerly known as the Shad0ws experimental client). Shazeara is also unadvisable as it does not record your user ratios properly, and hence is blacklisted by many trackers.


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

mak89gt said:
			
		

> Red= dead torrent, ie no seeds or leechers.
> Green= You are connected not only to 'local' seeds or leechers, but also remote users.
> Yellow= no remote users.
> 
> Oh yeah, btw, if you are using bitcomet, your speeds are definately going to be slow. It is a really crappy client. The best clients are Azureus, ABC, BitTornado (formerly known as the Shad0ws experimental client). Shazeara is also unadvisable as it does not record your user ratios properly, and hence is blacklisted by many trackers.



Red, green & yellow are more or  less the similar, which color suggests that the downloads are really good. 

I'm lookin to download entire music albums, guess bitorrent will do the job then.


----------



## mak89gt (May 22, 2005)

Oh, i thought you were talking about the colours in azureus? the smiley faces? if you are using torrentspy, i think the yellow mean faster downloads. i havent come across green on that site. the problem with torrentspy is that it does not care about the big leecher problem, hence there are lesser seeders in any of their trackers. if you are looking for faster downloads try www.elitetorrents.org . i think the website is about to collapse and is in bad financial shape though. nevertheless its got many seeders at the moment. you need to register at that site. yes, it has got FULL albums.


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

mak89gt said:
			
		

> Oh, i thought you were talking about the colours in azureus? the smiley faces? if you are using torrentspy, i think the yellow mean faster downloads. i havent come across green on that site. the problem with torrentspy is that it does not care about the big leecher problem, hence there are lesser seeders in any of their trackers. if you are looking for faster downloads try www.elitetorrents.org . i think the website is about to collapse and is in bad financial shape though. nevertheless its got many seeders at the moment. you need to register at that site. yes, it has got FULL albums.



I'm looking for metal music albums......


----------



## mak89gt (May 22, 2005)

They have 66 mp3 albums at www.elitetorrents.org
im sure there are many metal albums there. register and enjoy!
I forgot to mention, they have MANNNNNYYYY seeds at ET, but very few leechers. You will get good download speeds, but will have a prob seeding.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 23, 2005)

@mak: I use BitComet and I get consistent speeds of 30k so it all depends upon which client works out for you, no hard and fast rules.


----------



## mak89gt (May 23, 2005)

bitcomet is blacklisted by many trackers because it makes the other clients horribly slow. whenever i kick & ban all the bitcomet users in my peers list, my sppeds double. i did try using bitcomet before, and a torrent with 5 seeds was going at 2 kb/sec. i switched to azureus and it was going at 8 kb/sec 
bitcomet is only fast when there are many seeds.
btw, you got a 512 kb/sec package? i got a hathway 256 kb/sec package with unlimited downloads. Do you have unlimited bandwidth for your package? Can you tell me which company? thx


----------



## Charley (May 23, 2005)

mak89gt said:
			
		

> They have 66 mp3 albums at www.elitetorrents.org
> im sure there are many metal albums there. register and enjoy!
> I forgot to mention, they have MANNNNNYYYY seeds at ET, but very few leechers. You will get good download speeds, but will have a prob seeding.



Not what I'm looking 4....


----------



## mak89gt (May 24, 2005)

even though there are many bittorrent site with music, the old p2p networks such as kazaa lite resurrection, ares, emule, etc are still the best for music.
basically everyone uses bittorrent for full episodes, movies, series, anime, applications, etc.


----------



## rohanbee (May 24, 2005)

Excellent tutorial !! i never new this existed . Thanks


----------



## Charley (May 24, 2005)

mak89gt said:
			
		

> basically everyone uses bittorrent for full episodes, movies, series, anime, applications, etc.



thats what Im looking 4 ------ MUSIC


----------



## mak89gt (May 24, 2005)

you can try www.exeem.com
its a new bittorrent client which is based on the kazaa idea, ie you can search for what you want. i havent tried it yet, but i believe it is very good for music and applications. its still in beta testing stage, so do not be surprised if someone manages to get a small trogan into your computer, though that is highly unlikely.
bought to you by the webmasters of supernova.org, which is now no more.


----------



## vignesh (May 30, 2005)

thanks Actually I downloaded bittorrent and Didn`t know how to use it.


----------



## mak89gt (Jun 2, 2005)

Whats been going on in the bittorrent community these past few days:

Official bittorrent search has opened. *www.bittorrent.com

EliteTorrents has been shut down by the FBI.

The Pirate Bay believed to be shut down by the swedish goverment, is actually shifting its server and a whole lot of upgrades ^^.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 4, 2005)

@mak: Actually eXeem is just a bsatardised version of the original BitTorrent client. The guys at Supernova just added a search function and a few other things, tweaked with the nodes idea and all, added spyware/adware in the client and started promoting it as the next revolution in the torrent world.

I have used the software and frankly it's not as good as they project it to be. If I need to search for a torrent, I can always head over to torrentsearch.com to find the one I need. Many torrent sites now have the feedback option, so getting a trojan is now unlikely. I am sticking with BitTorrent for now.


----------



## mak89gt (Jun 4, 2005)

ahh.. well i never tried exeem myself XD
Oh yeah and for all the Hathway users... Use port 5000 if port forwarding is not possible, Hathway keeps upnp port 5000 open for some wierd reason :S (They charge 15,000 security deposit if you want any other port open   )


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everybody.
This discussion helped me a lot understanding the concept  of torrents. I was really dumb on it.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 30, 2005)

@ctrl_alt_del: thanx for the tutorial


----------

